
Calling all developers FCC releases APIs for key databases - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/09/calling-all-developers-fcc-releases-apis-for-key-databases.ars
======
Mikecsi
My company is going to use the "block" census data for more targeted sales.

